# Bed bars for Record Coronet



## Chrips (29 Jun 2014)

I'm going to run the risk of using scaffold bars as the bed bars for my recently aquired Record Coronet 1, and wondered if anyone has done this before. I'm going to fill them with something, someone has recommended using paving sand, and I'm wondering if fibre reinforced concrete might be better option. What do you guys think?


----------



## t8hants (29 Jun 2014)

You may find that scaffold tube is not perfectly round, and may have high spots. It is made to a completely different spec to ground round stock.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jun 2014)

How can it make any difference other than possibly making it harder to slide the tool rest and tailstock?


----------



## paulm (29 Jun 2014)

Misalignment of head and tailstock at different positions along the bars?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## t8hants (29 Jun 2014)

If rolled seamed tube was sufficient for lathe bedbars, I suspect it would have been used from the start. Also filling tube with sand or resin is a recognized way of aiding bending to prevent the collapse of the wall of the tube, so it adds nothing to the strength of the tube. If you are not fussed about complete roundness then you could always use black solid round, which is not too exspensive, probably about the same price of thick wall tube.


----------



## Spindle (29 Jun 2014)

Hi

In addition to all of the valid reasons not to above - scaffold tube is 43.3mm in diameter, I assume the Coronet bed bars are the same diameter as those of the Records at 38mm - I'm not sure the saddle clamps will fit with the larger bars.

Regards Mick


----------



## SteveF (29 Jun 2014)

is this the same size as my dead lathe? 

coronet hobby


Steve


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jun 2014)

Of course I was taking for granted that it was the same size. I wonder why 43.3mm was settled on for scaffold tube?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jun 2014)

I was wondering the wisdom of filling hollow bed bars. I've toyed with getting some rebar and concreting mine - has anyone done it?


----------



## YewTube (29 Jun 2014)

Chrips":1m5edlwv said:


> I'm going to run the risk of using scaffold bars as the bed bars for my recently aquired Record Coronet 1, and wondered if anyone has done this before. I'm going to fill them with something, someone has recommended using paving sand, and I'm wondering if fibre reinforced concrete might be better option. What do you guys think?


Your question is not whether to use scaffold bars but whether to fill them. I have never done what you are proposing but I say give it a whirl and report back. I assume you are going to use steel bars and other have pointed out the limitations. If a pole lathe can use two bits of wood then two scaffold poles can not be worse.

If you decide to fill them then sand will add more mass and should help to dampen vibration. If it does not work it is easy to poke out with a stick.

If the cost is low then go for it and let us know how you got on. You never know someone many google the same question and come up with your answer.

Bill


----------



## Grahamshed (29 Jun 2014)

If you are going to fill scaffold bars with sand I would think it will need to be VERY dry.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jun 2014)

As pointed out earlier filling with sand would achieve little (other than adding weight to the whole structure), it would only prevent the collapse of the tube (which of course isn't going to happen anyway). I did read somewhere of someone filling them with molten lead, but I was thinking to use fine concrete and a piece of rebar.
My apologies to Chrips for hijacking his thread, but I think we're going down the same track.


----------



## Chrips (29 Jun 2014)

I reckon a bag of fibre reinforcement is the best chance at rigidity here. Will the cement mixture dry/cure alright like this? The bars are indeed a perfect fit seventy something mil. And I'll polish the pipes to adequate smoothness.


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (30 Jun 2014)

Might be worth running paint down the inside to prevent moisture from the filler mix attacking the steel. (Especially if OP cement is added.)
My tuppence ha'penny worth about filling is, if the filler hardens and the bars bend - unbending might not be possible. I read somewhere ages ago that RP bed bars should be turned regularly, so I do so "just because"


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jun 2014)

In theory at least the bars couldn't bend without physically splitting - concrete doesn't bend. Not even my postman could bend concrete. :lol: The idea for the paint is a good one though - I was thinking to coat the insides with something, and for some reason paint didn't occur to me.


----------



## chipmunk (30 Jun 2014)

Find a steel stockholders in yellow pages near to you and ring up for the price of a 3m length of EN3B steel of the right diameter. It won't cost the earth and if they're any good they might even cut in half for you.

HTH
Jon


----------



## woodfarmer (30 Jun 2014)

chipmunk":2ba0febm said:


> Find a steel stockholders in yellow pages near to you and ring up for the price of a 3m length of EN3B steel of the right diameter. It won't cost the earth and if they're any good they might even cut in half for you.
> 
> HTH
> Jon



+1 I think before you buy the scaffold poles you ought to know the price of real steel


----------



## Chrips (30 Jun 2014)

I already have the poles, that's why I'm using them. Cheers for nomenclature chipmunk, 'seems like £50 should be enough to cover the job should I ditch the scaffold idea.


----------



## Chrips (6 Jul 2014)

Roy from peterchild.co.uk offered me a pair of 32" chrome bars at a good price, for the record...


----------

